# MTB Helmets bigger than 64cm or 25 1/8"?



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

Curious if such a thing exist? I know a few makers have XL, but it maxes out at 64cm or 25 1/8"


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

no one? :eekster:


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Try this thread. There are some helmets that get to 65cm...

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/xl-xxl-helmet-irregular-noggin-shunt-752662.html


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

XSportsProtective said:


> Try this thread. There are some helmets that get to 65cm...
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> thanks! give you reps points!:thumbsup:


----------

